# Twitch Streaming & Doing Medieval Stuff [STREAM RATED M-A]



## Reanna.Weekley (Jun 14, 2017)

twitch.tv/knightofleaves

Want to learn something about drawing/painting? Want to hang with a bunch of art loving weirdos? Want to just hang? Come by and get a commission, or have a good conversation. No need to participate if you're shy, just watch. 
Tonight finishing up a page of Knight of Leaves and doing backgrounds!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 17, 2017)

Ill check you out on twitch of course.


----------

